
The weaponisation of information is mutating at alarming speed - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/19/weaponisation-of-information-mutating-privacy
======
Nasrudith
This is a remarkably poor article - just a series of laughable complaints.
Every tinpot dictator has accused some nefarious power of being behind their
opponents. Privacy while a good thing isn't connected to propaganda.

And the complaint about direct communication with journalists being bad is in
itself revealing of their own utter abdication - their role should be to
investigate and report on the government's statements not to blindly parrot it
for money. If they are just being a middleman they aren't doing their job.

------
growlist
And of course, the Guardian would never propagate misinformation. Only a
right-wing bigot would think that!

